# Simple, Cheap and Sturdy Catchbox - Video



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBajqIcUKaM​


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice video Buddy! Very informative and well done! Flatband


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Great instructional video, well done, I just finished building my catch box out of plywood, should be posting some pics soon, Hey where abouts in NY are you from? Im from NY as well


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

@Gary - thanks...I try









@JLS - Long Island..and thanks!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good one, Kenny. You're a natural videographer.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice idea with the bag


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> @Gary - thanks...I try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Im from Utica NY


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Good one, Kenny. You're a natural videographer.


I wasn't so "natural" when I first started









I own an information marketing business. We create and distribute educational material to people around the world. I'm on camera pretty much every day.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice take on the hanging baffle design. Very effective even for airguns where the sheets are kevlar fabric and heavy canvas. Takes out the energy with no bounce out.

My standard range for archery and slingshots is 35 yards, so I went with a much larger catcher (36" x 36"). How far can you effectively place your catcher?

Tripod...please get a tripod.

K in NY


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good share. Always nice to to see what others are doing.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Whiteleather said:


> Tripod...please get a tripod.


I was thinking of that and have it on my 'to do' list. My $500 studio lighting kit, $250 sennheiser microphone, Muslin backdrops and complete recording studio for video and audio production in my house took up most of my budget this month.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

treefork said:


> Good share. Always nice to to see what others are doing.


Thanks Tree. I'm not that good at making slingshots and I don't think I have the knowledge to give shooting advice yet but I'm on camera for work almost every day so I figured why not provide some value for the forum









I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> Good share. Always nice to to see what others are doing.


Thanks Tree. I'm not that good at making slingshots and I don't think I have the knowledge to give shooting advice yet but I'm on camera for work almost every day so I figured why not provide some value for the forum









I'm glad you liked it.
[/quote]

youll get there, we all have to start somewhere, its seems like you take pride and passion in what you do so that will soon relfect in your SS productions skills, just stick with it!! and welcome to the forum


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

> youll get there, we all have to start somewhere, its seems like you take pride and passion in what you do so that will soon relfect in your SS productions skills, just stick with it!! and welcome to the forum


Thanks JLS. If I could only do one that wasn't all lopsided and uneven I'd be set. haha.


----------

